# Stopped Growing



## Thai_User (Apr 29, 2008)

I am very much a newbie at growing so please bear with me. I have a plant that my friend gave to me. I think it is about 2 months old but I am not sure. Anyway my girlfriend cut all of the middle leaves off and smoked em. This was about 2 weeks ago and it seems like it just stopped growing. Also the bottom leaves are curling down. Is there anything I can do to get it going?

2 months old (I think)
50/50 ground soil and soil we bought at a plant store
water once a day just enough to keep the soil damp
It is kept on an outside balcony getting 5-6 hrs natural light a day

Picture attached and thanks


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm not exactly sure what is wrong with your plant but it looks like nute burn but I know it would benefit from being repotted in a new mix. I use 1/3 perlite, 1/3 peat moss, ( both non miracle grow), and 1/3 of some kind of compost, I use mushroom compost but any composted manure will work well. I add 1 tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon of mix. After you you transplant don't give the plant fertilizers until you see new growth. Use a water soluble fertilizer and try to stay away from the time release stuff and the soil with fertilizer in it. I'm not sure what gardening supplies they have in Thailand...
Is your plant always under the green tarp? It would benefit from direct light if your situation allows it.


----------



## jraddude (Apr 29, 2008)

Give it more light and less water.  The soil should dry out between waterings. Oh, and dont let your girlfriend smoke leaves that have no THC in them.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2008)

Needs more light and the whole cutting off the leaves and moking them was a bad idea bet it was nasty too all that chlorophyll that is in them, and that it was a leaf and has no THC in it. You will need a bigger potter for it, it looks streached so id burry it up to its new growth, and way longer time in the light it should pull through just fine.


----------



## Thai_User (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks alot. Only posted an hour ago and 3 answers. The green netting has to stay because it is the only protection from wandering eyes. I will try a bit less watering and replant it to get it closer to the new growth. Hopefully we will be getting some more sun. It has been raining a lot lately which is weird because it's not the rainy season. I was thinking about bringing inside at night and putting it in a room leaving the light on. Anyone think that would help? Thanks so much!


----------



## headband (Apr 29, 2008)

5 hours of sun light, is the problem. You need atleast 2x that to flower. Read about growing marijuana outdoors, before you attemp. Theres seasons.


----------



## Thai_User (Apr 29, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> 5 hours of sun light, is the problem. You need atleast 2x that to flower. Read about growing marijuana outdoors, before you attemp. Theres seasons.



Thanks. I got 3 more plants started that are growing well. I just read about growing outdoors and also read about indoor lighting. I am really considering moving this operation inside.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 29, 2008)

*i think that would be a better idea if you are only getting 5 hrs sun light 
goodluck and keep us posted eace:*


----------



## Thai_User (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Melissa,
I just started setting up in a wardrobe closet. It already has 1 flourescent light. I will go get some more lights and some reflective material in a few days. Still not sure about ventilation. I am renting this house and can't cut holes in the closet. For now I will just keep the door opened a bit with a fan.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 29, 2008)

i have mine growing in a closet with a small fan that just blows on the plants does fine and also helps stalk and branches. open the door a few times a day or leave it cracked during the time your lights are on.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 30, 2008)

2 150 watt cfls would do the trick for that baby for the rest of veg. Get the 6500K spectrum for flowering and the 2700K spectrum for veg.


----------



## Growdude (May 1, 2008)

Ethan-2.6- said:
			
		

> 2 150 watt cfls would do the trick for that baby for the rest of veg. Get the 6500K spectrum for flowering and the 2700K spectrum for veg.


 
I think your color temps are backwards.

6500k for vegg , 2700k for flower.


----------



## Thai_User (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have not comepletely given up on the one my friend gave me but it's not looking good. I have 3 babies (5 days old) in the closet that are growing well with just one regular flourescent. This weekend I plan on adding some cfls. Due to my budget and availabilty here I will probably end up with the standard spiral type. I am hoping to get about 8000 lumens with anywhere from 4-6 bulbs. My plan is to keep em close and 24/0 lighting through veg. Then I will move out to the balcony for flowering. My friend has had pretty good success with this method, but he does 18/6 through veg and has better lights than I can afford.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 2, 2008)

Thai_User said:
			
		

> Anyway my girlfriend cut all of the middle leaves off and smoked em.


:rofl: :spit: :doh:


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

I would definitely consider moving it indoors. 5 hours of light isn't sufficient for any kind of growth at all. Removing leaves is also a bad idea. They are crap for smoking. Just my thoughts. Definitely read up on everything you possibly can before jumping in. Read around in the forums and it will answer most of the basic questions that you will have. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thai_User (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Smoky....been reading till my eyes are red. I think I got something half decent going. When I am finished setting it up this weekend I will start a grow journal. My 3 babies are shooting for the sky under a lousy 1070 lumen at 24/0. Only 5 days old and about 4 inches. Can't wait to see what I will get when I get some better lights. Also I have to ask my friend how to get the the right nutes here cause the packages have Thai labels. I can speak some Thai but I can't read it.


----------



## Thai_User (May 4, 2008)

Well, it's actually looking better today. I had it inside all week under a light and it seemed to look worse every day. I didn't water all week and let the soil dry completely. Watered yesterday in the morning and put it back outside. We are getting a good 10 hours of daylight now. Looked at it this afternoon and it's growing new leaves and the existing leaves look much healthier. Thanks everyone for all of your help!!!! Will post a pic if it makes a full recovery.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2008)

Well done Thai

Your getting there, this growing lark is easy isnt it  :rofl:


----------

